# how much for used 2010 Fuji Ace 24?



## light3monkey (May 25, 2009)

I bought Fuji Ace 24 thinking that I will take my kids for long rides with me. I made the purchase as I was getting into mountain bikes. Kids are not really responding to the road bike.  I'm having more fun with my mountain bike anyways.

My niece rode this bike around the neighborhood few times and Stanford Campus once. It's in a good condition. I paid $379.99 not more than month and a half ago. What do you think is a reasonable price for me to put it up on craigslist? I was thinking $200.


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

check and see if you have a group running kid trialthalons locally. You'd probably have more luck hooking up with a buyer willing to pay what it's worth that way.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd look around $150 on CL for a reasonably quick sale. You can list for $200 and just wait it out.


----------



## ppd doug (Jun 10, 2011)

*Still for sale*

Is this bike still for sale?

Thanks,
Doug

gyrodoug @ woh.rr.com


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I know this is an old post -- any chance the bike is still for sale?


----------



## light3monkey (May 25, 2009)

*Sorry.*



BeginnerCycling said:


> I know this is an old post -- any chance the bike is still for sale?


It went pretty fast. Bought a small mountain bike for kids to use instead.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

light_monkey said:


> It went pretty fast. Bought a small mountain bike for kids to use instead.


Thanks for letting me know. My son enjoys mountain biking, but my daughter doesn't - so I'm actually doing the reverse of what you did, looking to get rid of her mountain bike and get more of a road bike. There aren't that many choices of 24 inch road-type bikes out there. Looks like we'll end up with the GMC Denali 24 inch -- actually has decent reviews for a __-mart type of bike.


----------

